# Borghese



## asand69 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi All -

What's you guys opinion on this line? 

Thanks


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Nov 8, 2009)

I've heard a lot of positive feedback on their skin products, mask etc.

Personally I only tried their nail polish and I love them.


----------



## meganator (Jan 4, 2011)

Borghese is high end... excellent product, simply cannot be beat as far as a  "great look and finish" and stay power!


----------



## natalie647 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm mixed when it comes to Borghese. On the one hand, many of their products that I have tried are very good. I especially like their mud mask for hair as well as their Rinnovo Skin Renewal Polish. However, their cosmetics are extremely cheaply packaged and often times are lacking in quality as well. About a year and a half ago I purchased their Precision mascara for full price, which at $21 isn't cheap, and it wasn't worth the price at all. The tube is stunning, a twisted metal design, but it was faulty, where the cap wouldn't twist back into place properly and the really nice tube was actually plastic. I also tried their Shadow Milano Trio for $33, and I have to say I felt like I was robbed. It came in a cheap looking, flimsy black compact and the shadows were very chalky and not very well pigmented. The quality of the formulas and the packaging isn't even close to what other brands are offering for less. In general, I like their skin care line, but I wouldn't recommend their makeup at all. It is way overpriced for what it actually is.


----------

